# Release Posting does not work



## Railgun (Mar 2, 2008)

I cant Post any Releases, after i press "Post Release" i got an error.
Just let you guys know.


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Been fucked up for a day, ever since I tried posting those three releases...I'll post them as soon as Costello fixes them


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

the R.M.C. should be fixed now. If you see anymore bug (there are probably a couple left) please notify me here.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 2, 2008)

I've posted the last three without any problems - it seems to be all fixed now.


----------



## Railgun (Mar 2, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> the R.M.C. should be fixed now. If you see anymore bug (there are probably a couple left) please notify me here.
> 
> I cant post a Wii release.
> 
> ...



//Edit: is working now, thx for fixing!


----------

